
Robot Launch global robotics startup competition announces top 15 finalists - hallieatrobohub
http://robohub.org/robot-launch-global-robotics-startup-competition-announces-top-15-finalists/
======
hallieatrobohub
100 robotics startups from around the world applied. We're down to 15
finalists. Find out the winners on September 18.

